# making dish soap?



## pafish6 (Sep 18, 2009)

curious, can one make liquid dish soap? not dishwasher soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sure, but it won't be the same as the detergent you are used to


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

Liquid soaps use different lye--Potassium Hydroxide rather than Sodium Hydroxide. I think there's a recipe at dairygoatinfo.com

Madfarmer


----------



## Vintageliving (Oct 11, 2009)

I make liquid soap using bar soap. I melt the bar soap in a mixture of water and pectin. I got the recipe from the soapmakingforum.

Weights for recipe:
5 ozs. of bar soap
1/2 tsp. pectin (I use the Sure Jell Premium.)
30 ozs. distilled water.

Put soap pieces, pectin and water in enamel or stainless steel pan. Heat on low-medium heat. Stir very gently with wooden spoon (you don't want foam or bubbles). It'll thicken at different speeds, depending on what your bar soap is made from. I like low heat and slower thickening time.

I've added glycerin and jojoba oil to mine to make shampoo.
For dishwashing liquid, I added a few drops of tea tree oil.

The dishwashing soap I made this morning thickened in three hours. I poured it into a sterilized peanut butter jar. Put in the tea tree oil, stirred, and am letting it cool.

I dilute it for use.

It's an easy recipe.


----------



## pafish6 (Sep 18, 2009)

the bar soap, do you mean like Ivory (bath soap) or would Felz Naptha be ok? where do you get tea tree oil? is it for degreasing? I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I've been wanting to make some liquid dish soap with orange EO in it. This may sound goofy but I ran out of commercial liquid dish soap 2 weeks ago and I have just been using bar soap to wash up the dishes. Now mind you, I have a dishwasher for most of the dishes but I always like to do the pots and pans by hand. I have a scrubby sponge that I use. I just rub the bar of soap on it and wash. I haven't noticed it any harder to get my dishes clean or any harder to cut grease.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

pafish6 said:


> the bar soap, do you mean like Ivory (bath soap) or would Felz Naptha be ok? where do you get tea tree oil? is it for degreasing? I can't wait to try this!


Wally World has it in the vitamin section.


----------



## Vintageliving (Oct 11, 2009)

pafish6 said:


> the bar soap, do you mean like Ivory (bath soap) or would Felz Naptha be ok? where do you get tea tree oil? is it for degreasing? I can't wait to try this!


I apologize for being so slow in answering.

The bar soap is one I made. No superfatting. I usually use lard as it costs less than other fats/oils. One could use shortening or coconut oil.

The tea tree oil is from a health food store. Sometimes I use it in the soap, sometimes I don't.


----------

